# New Lightweight Rifle for the Mountains.



## 35 Whelen (Jun 12, 2022)

Brand new Remington Model Seven Synthetic in 308 Winchester.  Have a DNZ one piece scope mount on the way and have a Leupold VX-I 2x7-33 to put on it.  Probably also replace the factory trigger with a Timney trigger.  Will update progress and how it does at the range.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 12, 2022)

I like it! ?


----------



## Batjack (Jun 12, 2022)

35 Whelen said:


> Brand new Remington Model Seven Synthetic in 308 Winchester.  Have a DNZ one piece scope mount on the way and have a Leupold VX-I 2x7-33 to put on it.  Probably also replace the factory trigger with a Timney trigger.  Will update progress and how it does at the range.
> 
> View attachment 1157076


Been tote'n a regular Model 7 .308 since the early 80's.. just a big pistol that shoots a few hundred yards. Can think of nothing else I'd tote in the south for deer. Enjoy it.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 12, 2022)

Very similar to my carbine length stainless model 70 .308 with same said scope.
I love it, but I still want to knock on one's door with my my 1895 45-70!
(Edit)-  Had to take a look at mine, my scope is an older VXIIc...


----------



## jbogg (Jun 12, 2022)

I purchased a Savage lightweight hunter in .308 a couple of years ago. Went with the same Leupold 2x7x33 you’re using, as well as installing a Timney trigger. Absolutely love it. It’s a hair over 6 pounds. Can carry it all day long without even noticing it.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Jun 12, 2022)

Nice  308  Got one in 260 Remington .


----------



## ILbowhntr (Jun 12, 2022)

I’ve got the 673, built around the 7 action, in 300 saum. Quick handling rifle. With 168 TSX load, it’s hard on any animal.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jun 12, 2022)

35 Whelen said:


> Brand new Remington Model Seven Synthetic in 308 Winchester.  Have a DNZ one piece scope mount on the way and have a Leupold VX-I 2x7-33 to put on it.  Probably also replace the factory trigger with a Timney trigger.  Will update progress and how it does at the range.
> 
> View attachment 1157076


Welcome to the model 7 club. I don’t have any gripes with the factory trigger, but I haven’t felt a timney yet, so.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jun 12, 2022)

Same rifle scope combo here except in 7-08


----------



## 6lbSledge (Jun 14, 2022)

I hunt a stainless Model 7 as well. Great gun. Hard to imagine needing much else in the south. 7-08 hits plenty hard.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jun 15, 2022)

IMO, the best gun for GA hunting...  Enjoy...


----------



## Mattval (Jun 25, 2022)

I want one in 7MM-08.  Let us know the weight when you have it complete.


----------



## ILbowhntr (Jun 25, 2022)

FYI, 673 in 300 saum, leupold vx3i 3.5-10x 40.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jun 25, 2022)

Mattval said:


> I want one in 7MM-08.  Let us know the weight when you have it complete.



Initially I also wanted one in 7mm-08, however it seems that 308 ammunition is easier to find now.  Plus it came up on the trader for a good price and I knew it would not last long, so I grabbed it.  Also, it is finished with a Timney trigger, DNZ one piece scope mount, and a Leupold VX-I 2-7x33 scope, however I don't have a scale that would work for the weight.  It is lighter than any other rifle I have ever owned.


----------



## Professor (Jun 25, 2022)

I think the advantage of a 7mm-08 hunting in Georgia is reduced recoil, which becomes more critical with lighter mountain rifles. Otherwise, a .308 would be preferable because of ammo availability. I hunt with a Tikka in .270. I am going to build a mountain rifle and likely in .308. But, I have a lot of .270 ammo to shoot through it in the mean time.


----------



## Whit90 (Jun 26, 2022)

I agree with the ammo issue for the 7-08. I use one and I haven't been able to find any Hornaday American Whitetail since covid. Usually there’s not a single box of 7-08 at bass pro, but theres usually plenty of options for 308. I wouldn’t mind getting one myself.


----------



## gb1194 (Jun 26, 2022)

Whit90 said:


> I agree with the ammo issue for the 7-08. I use one and I haven't been able to find any Hornaday American Whitetail since covid. Usually there’s not a single box of 7-08 at bass pro, but theres usually plenty of options for 308. I wouldn’t mind getting one myself.



Earlier this year I bought a CA in 7mm-08. Got it from a former coworker who is also a gunsmith/dealer. Was fortunate that he had several boxes of ammo. I have also found some rounds online from Supply Munitions out of Tenn. Easy guys to deal with if you need to give them a try. Love the 7mm-08 btw. Great shooter straight out of the box


----------



## Railroader (Jun 26, 2022)

I just got this...

http://forum.gon.com/threads/browning-x-bolt-micro-308.1019575/

I wanted a slim and trim walkabout and summit viper rifle with a wood stock.

Very pleased with it, and also glad that back several years ago I got rid of all my off the wall calibers in favor of everyday stuff.

This rifle replaced a Micro Medallion that I had in 7mm08, that I really hated to let go.

Turns out I made the right call.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jun 26, 2022)

Got my new Remington Model Seven Synthetic ready for a trip to the range.  Installed a Timney trigger,  DNZ one piece scope mount (low,) and a Leupold VX-I 2-7x33 scope.  Using Norma 150 grain soft polnt Whitetail.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 26, 2022)

35 Whelen said:


> Got my new Remington Model Seven Synthetic ready for a trip to the range.  Installed a Timney trigger,  DNZ one piece scope mount (low,) and a Leupold VX-I 2-7x33 scope.  Using Norma 150 grain soft polnt Whitetail.
> View attachment 1160020


 
That thing is SWEET!


----------



## Mattval (Jun 30, 2022)

Professor said:


> I think the advantage of a 7mm-08 hunting in Georgia is reduced recoil, which becomes more critical with lighter mountain rifles. Otherwise, a .308 would be preferable because of ammo availability. I hunt with a Tikka in .270. I am going to build a mountain rifle and likely in .308. But, I have a lot of .270 ammo to shoot through it in the mean time.


Professor how about that New Ultra-Light Arms rifle in 284 Win?  The 284 is like a suped up 7mm-08.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jun 30, 2022)

Railroader said:


> I just got this...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/threads/browning-x-bolt-micro-308.1019575/
> 
> ...


Man I wanted one of those, I love the feel of the xbolt action. Sadly I needed 5/8 muzzle threads though. Model 7 compact had that.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jun 30, 2022)

35 Whelen said:


> Got my new Remington Model Seven Synthetic ready for a trip to the range.  Installed a Timney trigger,  DNZ one piece scope mount (low,) and a Leupold VX-I 2-7x33 scope.  Using Norma 150 grain soft polnt Whitetail.
> View attachment 1160020


How’s it group with 150’s? My model 7 seems to like 168gr the best.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jul 1, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> How’s it group with 150’s? My model 7 seems to like 168gr the best.



Took it to the range yesterday, the first two shots would group within less than an inch, however the next two shots grouped two inches high and to the left.  Maybe caused by that skinny little barrel heating up and not letting it cool down enough?  I didn't shoot it very much because the most irritating thing was the amount of "creep" in the new Timney trigger i installed.  I have already contacted customer service about it and will be sending it back to Timney for repair or replacement per their reply.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 1, 2022)

Check your action screws and make sure they're good and tight,  as well as your scope mount screws. 

Very nice rifle! I have a model 7 youth in 7-08 that I have outgrown but never intend to alter or part with.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 1, 2022)

35 Whelen said:


> Took it to the range yesterday, the first two shots would group within less than an inch, however the next two shots grouped two inches high and to the left.  Maybe caused by that skinny little barrel heating up and not letting it cool down enough?  I didn't shoot it very much because the most irritating thing was the amount of "creep" in the new Timney trigger i installed.  I have already contacted customer service about it and will be sending it back to Timney for repair or replacement per their reply.


Yea those light barrels start throwing wonky groups pretty quick. Makes zeroing a long process with time for cooling between groups.


----------



## lampern (Jul 1, 2022)

I'd try some 165s or 168s as well


----------



## jbogg (Jul 1, 2022)

My lightweight rifle is the same way. Once that barrel heats up I am all over the target.  I just keep reminding myself it’s the first shot that counts.


----------



## tomcat58 (Jul 1, 2022)

i have plenty of 7mm-08 ammo might sell some


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 1, 2022)

lampern said:


> I'd try some 165s or 168s as well


Man all the 308s I’ve had seem to like somewhere in the 165-170gr the best.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 1, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Man all the 308s I’ve had seem to like somewhere in the 165-170gr the best.



If it's a 1:10 twist barrel it will prefer that weight over the 150


----------



## Professor (Jul 1, 2022)

Mattval said:


> Professor how about that New Ultra-Light Arms rifle in 284 Win?  The 284 is like a suped up 7mm-08.


Larger powder capacity. Hunting out west I guess the .284 would have an advantage over the 7mm-08 with the same projectile.


----------



## Professor (Jul 1, 2022)

jbogg said:


> My lightweight rifle is the same way. Once that barrel heats up I am all over the target.  I just keep reminding myself it’s the first shot that counts.


Right, if you have not done the job with two shots then that animal is big enough and close enough that it won’t matter anymore.


----------



## Rabun (Jul 14, 2022)

Dan DeBord said:


> Nice  308  Got one in 260 Remington .



I've got one in .260 also w laminated stock. Lightweight and the most accurate gun in the cabinet. If I'm setup on over a field deer hunting somewhere that's my gun of choice but for the mountains I'm toting the 336 lever gun chambered in .35 Remington. It's a thumper and very accurate at 100 yds...well over any distance I've ever shot in the gnarly ga mountains. I bet the ops .308 shoots lights out...Nice piece!


----------



## 6lbSledge (Jul 17, 2022)

Rabun said:


> I've got one in .260 also w laminated stock. Lightweight and the most accurate gun in the cabinet. If I'm setup on over a field deer hunting somewhere that's my gun of choice but for the mountains I'm toting the 336 lever gun chambered in .35 Remington. It's a thumper and very accurate at 100 yds...well over any distance I've ever shot in the gnarly ga mountains. I bet the ops .308 shoots lights out...Nice piece!


I also hunt with a 336 in 35 Remington. That Hornady Lever Evolution ammo packs a wallop and shoots very well from that gun. Other 200grain ammo doesn’t for me for some reason. The most easy pointing rifle I’ve ever used.


----------



## Rabun (Jul 19, 2022)

I've never tried the leverlution but hear good things about it. Corelokt 200 grain has always been my go to as I've had a pretty good stock of it. Hasn't let me down although I've never placed one in a bear yet...maybe this year with any luck


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 23, 2022)

Man I held a new Springfield 2020 waypoint at the gun shop this week. Those things are CRAZY nice, short, threaded carbon wrapped barrel, super light carbon stock, and perfectly balanced. Only $2200+  Lol. I won’t be getting one, but dang it felt sweet.


----------



## 6lbSledge (Jul 23, 2022)

I see Remington isn’t making Model Seven’s anymore or at least currently. A shame as I feel like it was their best model. My stainless Model 7 with synthetic stock was not at all accurate out of the box but I put a laminate stock on it and as long as the barrel is cold it’s a shooter. The synthetic stock it came with was “floppy” on the forend and the pressure points on that thin barrel are important it turns out. The laminate is much stiffer and provides a more consistent pressure. Also, it’s sexier. I dropped a doe at 345 yds with my buddies’ in 708. That’s when I decided I needed one. Here is mine with a buck from last year. He was at 60yds -much more typical range for me.


----------



## ILbowhntr (Jul 24, 2022)

There’s a Model 7 in 7mm-08 for sale on another site, $1,700. Not sure why, buts it’s been magma-ported.
Didn’t realize their cost had jumped that much!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 24, 2022)

ILbowhntr said:


> There’s a Model 7 in 7mm-08 for sale on another site, $1,700. Not sure why, buts it’s been magma-ported.
> Didn’t realize their cost had jumped that much!


Everything has gone up.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jul 31, 2022)

Update - Timney sent me a new trigger set at 3 pounds pull, got it installed and it is what I expect from a Timney trigger, no creep, breaks like glass.  How the first one got by quality control I don't know.  Now just need to get back to the range.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 20, 2022)

My dad in-law had to retire his old deer rifle so I went to Cabela's to help him pick a new one. I liked these so much that we both got one. Savage Axis II. Mine is in .308 and his is 30.06. specs say 7.4 pounds but it feels nice and light compared to everything else I've ever hunted with. I'm gonna make some upgrades to mine, possibly go scout rifle, which will lighten it up more. I'm excited and from the moment I picked it up it felt like a "mountain rifle". 
I may machine an extended optics rail and shorten the barrel to 18" and recrown it. Still not sure but I'm at minimum gonna upgrade the scope rings.


----------



## Professor (Aug 20, 2022)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> My dad in-law had to retire his old deer rifle so I went to Cabela's to help him pick a new one. I liked these so much that we both got one. Savage Axis II. Mine is in .308 and his is 30.06. specs say 7.4 pounds but it feels nice and light compared to everything else I've ever hunted with. I'm gonna make some upgrades to mine, possibly go scout rifle, which will lighten it up more. I'm excited and from the moment I picked it up it felt like a "mountain rifle".
> I may machine an extended optics rail and shorten the barrel to 18" and recrown it. Still not sure but I'm at minimum gonna upgrade the scope rings.
> View attachment 1171189


Keep us updated. Are they built on the same length action?


----------



## menhadenman (Aug 20, 2022)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> My dad in-law had to retire his old deer rifle so I went to Cabela's to help him pick a new one. I liked these so much that we both got one. Savage Axis II. Mine is in .308 and his is 30.06. specs say 7.4 pounds but it feels nice and light compared to everything else I've ever hunted with. I'm gonna make some upgrades to mine, possibly go scout rifle, which will lighten it up more. I'm excited and from the moment I picked it up it felt like a "mountain rifle".
> I may machine an extended optics rail and shorten the barrel to 18" and recrown it. Still not sure but I'm at minimum gonna upgrade the scope rings.
> View attachment 1171189



If you want bang for the buck on a light scope for the mountains, check these out. I was talked into it and love them. Own three now. They’re bombproof and 9 oz. You can pick them on on Black Friday sale for $250. 

https://www.swfa.com/swfa-2-5-10x32-ss-ultralight-riflescope-184068.html


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 20, 2022)

Professor said:


> Keep us updated. Are they built on the same length action?


They are both on a long action. For $429 I don't expect bells and whistles. I'm gonna upgrade the scope base and rings and roll with it. It's a rifle I don't mind dragging through the brush or getting wet.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 20, 2022)

menhadenman said:


> If you want bang for the buck on a light scope for the mountains, check these out. I was talked into it and love them. Own three now. They’re bombproof and 9 oz. You can pick them on on Black Friday sale for $250.
> 
> https://www.swfa.com/swfa-2-5-10x32-ss-ultralight-riflescope-184068.html


I'm gonna try a few different optics. I may run a red dot on it.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 20, 2022)

menhadenman said:


> If you want bang for the buck on a light scope for the mountains, check these out. I was talked into it and love them. Own three now. They’re bombproof and 9 oz. You can pick them on on Black Friday sale for $250.
> https://www.swfa.com/swfa-2-5-10x32-ss-ultralight-riflescope-184068.html


One option I'm gonna try is this SeeAll open sight. This is the lightest and most compact option out there.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 20, 2022)

Nice rig.

You will be glad you got that DNZ if you don't already have some.

They could have just as easily made them from 7075 instead of 6061 tho..

I have spoken to DNZ engineering in depth about that.


----------



## splatek (Aug 20, 2022)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> They are both on a long action. For $429 I don't expect bells and whistles. I'm gonna upgrade the scope base and rings and roll with it. It's a rifle I don't mind dragging through the brush or getting wet.



I have the original savage axis, maybe xp I don’t know, I’m not really a gun guy. 30-06. It’ll work fine. And durable. One evening on a sketch hike out basically down a trickling waterfall (800 foot descent) I dropped mine three maybe four times. It’s all dinged up, scratched, etc. but for the price -got it for 269 in lefty a few years back- I’m not all that worried about a few dings. Later that week took her to the range and she was dead on at 100.  Nothing changed. I have tempted myself with buying a nicer, higher end gun but I think all the bells and whistles would be lost on this novice.


----------



## menhadenman (Aug 20, 2022)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> One option I'm gonna try is this SeeAll open sight. This is the lightest and most compact option out there.
> View attachment 1171244


I haven’t seen those but just checked out their website. Looks pretty slick!


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 20, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Nice rig.
> 
> You will be glad you got that DNZ if you don't already have some.
> 
> ...


I may end up machining a custom extended picatinny rail from 7075. All the rails I make are 7075. I still don't know if I want to build another scout rifle or for once in my life, hunt with a regular old hunting rifle.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 20, 2022)

splatek said:


> I have the original savage axis, maybe xp I don’t know, I’m not really a gun guy. 30-06. It’ll work fine. And durable. One evening on a sketch hike out basically down a trickling waterfall (800 foot descent) I dropped mine three maybe four times. It’s all dinged up, scratched, etc. but for the price -got it for 269 in lefty a few years back- I’m not all that worried about a few dings. Later that week took her to the range and she was dead on at 100.  Nothing changed. I have tempted myself with buying a nicer, higher end gun but I think all the bells and whistles would be lost on this novice.


I know for a fact that these rifles are deadly accurate. And I have been in the market for a "beater rifle". I just finally had an opportunity while they were on sale. My whole hunting career, I've always used something that was "Extra" or heavily customized. Old habits die hard. ?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 21, 2022)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> They are both on a long action. For $429 I don't expect bells and whistles. I'm gonna upgrade the scope base and rings and roll with it. It's a rifle I don't mind dragging through the brush or getting wet.


Get a DMZ aluminum one piece, they bolt to the action, no rail required. Saves alot of ounces compared to a rail and rail mounted rings. I’ve got one on my mountain rifle, they are pretty sturdy. I’ve dropped it, slipped while leaned on a tree several times, I know it has landed on a rock once- that one worried me, and the zero never budged.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 27, 2022)

The parts are coming in for my budget "mountain rifle". I swapped out the terrible factory rings that seem to come on every rifle/crossbow package deal. I went with Monstrum Tactical rings and the one-piece base will be here next week. Once I get the base and rings installed, I'll lap the rings and mount the factory Bushnell scope. 
I'm not excited about cheap rings with double-sided tape as the norm. Also pictured is blank picatinny rail I machined 2 days ago before anyone thinks I'm a "fudd".


----------



## Professor (Aug 27, 2022)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> The parts are coming in for my budget "mountain rifle". I swapped out the terrible factory rings that seem to come on every rifle/crossbow package deal. I went with Monstrum Tactical rings and the one-piece base will be here next week. Once I get the base and rings installed, I'll lap the rings and mount the factory Bushnell scope.
> I'm not excited about cheap rings with double-sided tape as the norm. Also pictured is blank picatinny rail I machined 2 days ago before anyone thinks I'm a "fudd".View attachment 1172822View attachment 1172823View attachment 1172824


What’s a fudd?


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 28, 2022)

Professor said:


> What’s a fudd?


Kitchen table "gunsmiths"


----------



## Professor (Aug 28, 2022)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> Kitchen table "gunsmiths"


Oh, I know better.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 28, 2022)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> The parts are coming in for my budget "mountain rifle". I swapped out the terrible factory rings that seem to come on every rifle/crossbow package deal. I went with Monstrum Tactical rings and the one-piece base will be here next week. Once I get the base and rings installed, I'll lap the rings and mount the factory Bushnell scope.
> I'm not excited about cheap rings with double-sided tape as the norm. Also pictured is blank picatinny rail I machined 2 days ago before anyone thinks I'm a "fudd".View attachment 1172822View attachment 1172823View attachment 1172824


Do you anodize after machining?


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 28, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Do you anodize after machining?


Probably cerakote. I used to know a guy that did anodizing, but he stopped.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 28, 2022)

Saw this...


----------



## Professor (Aug 28, 2022)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> The last part for this rifle arrived today so here it is! This piece was the combinations of opportunities and mindfulness. I took my 86yo dad in-law shopping for a new rifle the day after his birthday, a week after I got his old buck shooter for it's yearly cleaning. I got a Cabela's paper a day or 2 later and saw these on sale, but didn't give it a second thought until I found a big problem with dils rifle, which was only because he left the magazine loaded, revealing the problem. I felt guilty breaking an old man's heart but also got to make a good memory by buying us both the same rifle just like he and his brother did in 1978!
> Anyways......
> With this forum/group of like minded people in mind, I put together a lightweight "mountain rifle" for myself and wonder where it's been my whole life ?. Savage Axis II in .308 Win with upgraded scope base and rings I hand lapped to at least 85% contact. The idea was to build a budget rifle that's, light, accurate, can get beat up and rained on without crying. Monstrum Tactical picatinny base and rings, Butler Creek scope caps, Quake Industries "Claw" sling, and Beartooth Products stock/ammo cuff.
> Light, well balanced, rugged.
> ...


Cool, but you still won't see an animal at Cohutta.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Aug 30, 2022)

The Tikka T3X camo stock stainless steel fluted barrel Cabelas has on sale is nice. 308 Win with Leupold 4.5 x 14 x 40 weighs a tad over 7 pounds.


----------



## Professor (Aug 30, 2022)

Dan DeBord said:


> The Tikka T3X camo stock stainless steel fluted barrel Cabelas has on sale is nice. 308 Win with Leupold 4.5 x 14 x 40 weighs a tad over 7 pounds.


It weighs that with the scope? I have a blued T3X in .270 with a 4 x 12 Leupold and it weighs right at 8 with the sling.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Aug 30, 2022)

Professor said:


> It weighs that with the scope? I have a blued T3X in .270 with a 4 x 12 Leupold and it weighs right at 8 with the sling.


 T3X Superlite rifle weighs 6 lbs. Leupold VX 3HD 4.5-14X - 40 mm weighs 13.3 ounces.  I had this scope on hand. Wish I had the 2.5 - 8X - 36 mm scope, which weighs 11.9 ounces.


----------



## Professor (Aug 30, 2022)

Dan DeBord said:


> T3X Superlite rifle weighs 6 lbs. Leupold VX 3HD 4.5-14X - 40 mm weighs 13.3 ounces.  I had this scope on hand. Wish I had the 2.5 - 8X - 36 mm scope, which weighs 11.9 ounces.


I did some looking up and figured it must be a Superlite. Mine is a lite. Plus, .270 barrel has more steel than a .308 barrel. Being a .308 the barrel might even be a little shorter.


----------



## Professor (Aug 30, 2022)

Dan DeBord said:


> T3X Superlite rifle weighs 6 lbs. Leupold VX 3HD 4.5-14X - 40 mm weighs 13.3 ounces.  I had this scope on hand. Wish I had the 2.5 - 8X - 36 mm scope, which weighs 11.9 ounces.


I think that the Tikka is pretty much all you could ask for at that price point. They are as accurate as any rifle and more accurate than most right out of the box. They are light and extremely reliable. They also take some punishment. The stock is cheap, but it is reasonably stiff and does the job. I like mine.


----------



## Raylander (Aug 30, 2022)

I like a Tikka. I’ve got one is 300 wsm. Problem is, I just ain’t that mad at em anymore.. Might just have to visit Cabelas and get me one in .308


----------



## Professor (Aug 30, 2022)

Raylander said:


> I like a Tikka. I’ve got one is 300 wsm. Problem is, I just ain’t that mad at em anymore.. Might just have to visit Cabelas and get me one in .308


who are you not mad at anymore?


----------



## Raylander (Aug 30, 2022)

Professor said:


> who are you not mad at anymore?



Them critters


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 31, 2022)

Update:
Loaded up some 165 grain Hornady Interlock soft point bullets with 42.5 grains of Reloader 15.  Two shots in the same hole at 50 yards.  Definitely liked the 165 grain bullets over the 150's.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 31, 2022)

35 Whelen said:


> Update:
> Loaded up some 165 grain Hornady Interlock soft point bullets with 42.5 grains of Reloader 15.  Two shots in the same hole at 50 yards.  Definitely liked the 165 grain bullets over the 150's.View attachment 1173600


I’ve got two 308s- one with 1:10twist rate, 16inch barrel and another with a 1:11twist, 20 inch barrell. Both seem to like 165 or 168gr the best. I try to find a round that shoots MOA out of both so I only have to keep one hunting round. I’m shooting 165gr tipped corelokts this year, and they shoot excellent in my shorty gun.


----------



## Professor (Aug 31, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> I’ve got two 308s- one with 1:10twist rate, 16inch barrel and another with a 1:11twist, 20 inch barrell. Both seem to like 165 or 168gr the best. I try to find a round that shoots MOA out of both so I only have to keep one hunting round. I’m shooting 165gr tipped corelokts this year, and they shoot excellent in my shorty gun.


What rifle has a 16 inch barrel? Is it the Ruger compact?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 31, 2022)

Professor said:


> What rifle has a 16 inch barrel? Is it the Ruger compact?


Remington model 7 compact.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 31, 2022)

Professor said:


> It weighs that with the scope? I have a blued T3X in .270 with a 4 x 12 Leupold and it weighs right at 8 with the sling.


Would not a 270 weigh more than a 308 in the same gun and barrel setup. Just due to the thickness of the barrels after being bored out ?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 31, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Would not a 270 weigh more than a 308 in the same gun and barrel setup. Just due to the thickness of the barrels after being bored out ?


I can’t imagine the difference being more than a few ounces at most. The bore size difference is only a few thousandths of an inch. I would bet the factory lists them at the same weight, but they may not.


----------



## Professor (Aug 31, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Would not a 270 weigh more than a 308 in the same gun and barrel setup. Just due to the thickness of the barrels after being bored out ?


That is one of the reasons it weighs less.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 31, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> I can’t imagine the difference being more than a few ounces at most. The bore size difference is only a few thousandths of an inch. I would bet the factory lists them at the same weight, but they may not.


I worked on steam and water turbines during my career that’s thankfully is over. You would be surprised at what just a few ounces would due weight wise to balancing a unit running 3600 rpm’s. A few ounces is really to much. We dealt in grams. Imagine a 100 ton unit running that fast that had to be perfect. A rifle needs to be as close to perfect as you can get it. Most guns no matter the style or caliber does not come as clean bore wise as what they should. All could use a good cleaning including lapping compound to fully clean the bore or rifiling in the guns we acquire not matter the age. The triggers and action of the guns need the same in depth cleaning.


----------



## Professor (Aug 31, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> I can’t imagine the difference being more than a few ounces at most. The bore size difference is only a few thousandths of an inch. I would bet the factory lists them at the same weight, but they may not.


It would be between 2 and 3 ounces, which is a lot when counting the grams in a mountain rifle.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 31, 2022)

Professor said:


> It would be between 2 and 3 ounces, which is a lot when counting the grams in a mountain rifle.


I've never understood the counting ounces paradigm in hunting.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 31, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> I've never understood the counting ounces paradigm in hunting.


It all depends on the trek


----------



## Professor (Aug 31, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> I've never understood the counting ounces paradigm in hunting.


counting ounces I get. Counting grams I don't. I'm not going to cut the handle off of my toothbrush.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 31, 2022)

At my old age I’m quickly moving in to a long hunter trekking phase. Light is a lifesaver on a trek of a week or more. I may be to old but I can walk out the back yard for several miles or more. Just want to live out my life the way I always wanted.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 2, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> I've never understood the counting ounces paradigm in hunting.



Once you realize that ounces make pounds, you will understand.


----------



## furtaker (Sep 2, 2022)

I hate a heavy hunting rifle.

"You carry a hunting rifle way more than you shoot it."
-Jack O'Connor


----------



## Professor (Sep 2, 2022)

furtaker said:


> I hate a heavy hunting rifle.
> 
> "You carry a hunting rifle way more than you shoot it."
> -Jack O'Connor


What is heavy has changed a lot. Seven pounds used to be a lightweight rifle. Now, it needs to be under 5 pounds it seems.


----------



## duke13 (Sep 9, 2022)

Tikka T3 lite in 30-06 for me. its my go to gun, especially in the mountains!


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 9, 2022)

Professor said:


> What is heavy has changed a lot. Seven pounds used to be a lightweight rifle. Now, it needs to be under 5 pounds it seems.



5 pound rifles are awesome for a fat boy on long mountain journeys!


----------



## Professor (Sep 9, 2022)

What are you shooting?


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 9, 2022)

Professor said:


> What are you shooting?


 
That one is a Kimber hunter 30-06. Leupold 3x9x40 (cheaper version). Really like it.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Dec 7, 2022)

I'm late to the party, but I'm almost finished with my new "mountain rifle" build based on a Savage Axis XP II. If this rain ever stops I'll get a picture of it. The rifle is mechanically finished and I'll be using it later this month, I just have some aesthetic details I want to do after season is over.


----------



## menhadenman (Dec 7, 2022)

Add the SWFA 2.5-10x, it’s 9 oz and sturdy. Keep an eye out for the Veterans Day and Black Friday sales.


----------

